# Has eny 1 used shooting powder?



## frazz87 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hiya I am finking of buying shooting powder it says it cud add 20% to your yield just wondering if eny 1 has had good results using it? Thanks


----------



## Killface (Nov 6, 2010)

frazz87 said:


> Hiya I am finking of buying shooting powder it says it cud add 20% to your yield just wondering if eny 1 has had good results using it? Thanks


 Well, Ive had mixed results...I was instructed to harvest all the good shit, then use the shooting powder and keep flowering. It actually was pretty sick, At the bottem of every stem, usually where you get those two little caylxs, They turned into new stems and nice fat buds. I probably pulled another....oz per plant using it. But the prolonged flowering really wasnt cool. I guess if your running alot of plants and want to double harvest then yeah go for it.


----------



## WSRidahs (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been using the whole House and Garden line in DWC and I'm on my 5th grow with it and the shooting powder works. It's pH buffered too. Buds bulked up and got dense. Currently I'm on my last H&G grow and have just switched to Supernatural.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 6, 2010)

WSRidahs said:


> I've been using the whole House and Garden line in DWC and I'm on my 5th grow with it and the shooting powder works. It's pH buffered too. Buds bulked up and got dense. Currently I'm on my last H&G grow and have just switched to Supernatural.


i use the rooting product from home and garden but that whole line is hella pricy... i been using supernatural for years tho with great results.. 
happy growing guys


----------



## WSRidahs (Nov 6, 2010)

House and Garden's pricy and the base nutes are pretty weak and Supernatural has better results. I'm gonna still use H&G's Roots Excelurator, Drip Clean, and Bud XL with it though. I think these are the best things from H&G and it doesn't affect pH. The Shooting Powder is good too but I'll be using Supernatural's Super Boost and Bud Blaster instead. The Shooting Powder does do what it says it supposed to do though. I really do recommend the Shooting Powder to anyone that's thinking of using it.


----------



## FootClan (Nov 7, 2010)

WSRidahs said:


> House and Garden's pricy and the base nutes are pretty weak and Supernatural has better results. I'm gonna still use H&G's Roots Excelurator, Drip Clean, and Bud XL with it though. I think these are the best things from H&G and it doesn't affect pH. The Shooting Powder is good too but I'll be using Supernatural's Super Boost and Bud Blaster instead. The Shooting Powder does do what it says it supposed to do though. I really do recommend the Shooting Powder to anyone that's thinking of using it.


Yes i think the base nutes are a lil weak too.....But i have great results when use the base nutes, bud xl, root excerrater , follier spray and shooting powder.....I never heard of harvesting my colas THEN start using the shooting poweder and thats not what the House and garden people recomend eather so that just sounds like something someone made up and someone took it as fact .... I like house and garden i think it works as good as AN and its a lil cheaper too....


----------



## masonite420 (Dec 10, 2010)

The reason I use Shooting powder is because of its clean taste and look in the finished product. I mean , I used to grow with Supernatural for years and I am not tryin to knock it but&#8230;.the taste&#8230;yuck! I can always tell when someone uses it.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll be using shooting powder in a couple weeks. Are there any little quirks with this stuff I need to know about. thx


----------



## masonite420 (Dec 11, 2010)

Make sure you lower your ppms by using less of your base nutrient. If you can't measure ppm's, just use half of your normal dose of base nutrient to make room for Shooting powder. As with any late bloom enhancer, it contains high levels of phosphorus and potassium which is what your plants need to finish out, but if not done properly could also burn. Dilute your base bloom nutes and you will have no problem &#8230;Peace and good luck


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 11, 2010)

frazz87 said:


> .....it says it cud add 20% to your yield.....


Well....that's good enough for me LOL!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 1, 2011)

just got done using shooting powder on my cheese and am now flushing. the buds shot out little bud fingers everywhere, it's awesome stuff.


----------

